

Show HN: EasyRes – a fast OS X screen resolution switcher with animated previews - chrismiles
http://easyresapp.com/?rf=hn

======
tobych
Bought. Nice. One thing: the icon has ended up as the far-left icon in my menu
bar, and vanishes at anything less than full resolution. I might need to get
BarTender, to help deal with that, but perhaps you can do something to help.
Maybe I just need to learn how to arrange my icons in a particular order.

~~~
chrismiles
Unfortunately third-party MAS apps can only add items to the menu bar, first
come first served. The last item is added on the left. You have to run EasyRes
before the other apps to get its menu bar item to appear first. Apple's system
menu bar items appear on the right-hand side, and can be moved around using
command-drag. We don't get access to that, unless we use private APIs (like
iStat Menus does) but then we cannot distribute via the Mac App Store.

------
r00fus
Very interested as several apps I use regularly - screenshots (⌘-Shift-4),
webex single-app sharing, screen flows, where this tool would be much much
improved over SetResX + Display prefs.

$8 seems like a quite a bit, but is actually not that bad for the convenience.
Love the preview, just not the bouncing zoom animation.

~~~
chrismiles
A few people have asked if they can switch off the continuous bouncing zoom
animation. I might be able to add that option in an update.

------
nerdbites
This is cool man. I use an MBPR and never knew how to get back down to 1x
resolutions. Just saved me a couple of steps in my workflow. Wasn't sure how
useful the animations were going to be, but turns out very much so. Solid
tool; much obliged.

------
thejosh
Are mac monitors more allowable for different resolutions? I've always thought
that a resolution is fixed for a monitor, or am I wrong?

~~~
chrismiles
Retina screens in particular are usable at various resolutions. I find myself
often switching resolutions on my Retina MacBook Pro, depending on how much
screen real estate I need. Which was what inspired me to build the app.

~~~
thejosh
Oh awesome!

Great app and execution!

